# A day of fun & learning!



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

If you do not know what this is? Please go here to find out.http://www.petrockfest.com/
Pet Rock Festival is Sunday, Sept. 13,
2009 (rain date, Sunday, Sept. 20)
Quinsigamond Community College, Worcester, Massachusetts
$12 adults, $5 for kids
It is an awesome time. DaKota loves this day! LOL We usually hit the water area after she gets her pictures done.








Donna? Hope to meet up with you this year!


----------

